# How often do you feed your golden?



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Always 2 meals a day for our adult dogs. If feeding kibble, 2 feedings could reduce the chance of bloat; and it just seems like the energy levels would be more consistent.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, I agree with My Bentley above. 2 meals...less chance of bloat, better energy, easier on the digestive system, simplifies giving meds when you have to give them twice a day with food.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Puppy, 3 times. Adult, 2 times.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I do feed them two meals a day, though since I feed raw and large meaty bones are difficult to cut into smaller portions, I feed them a small breakfast just so they get something in their tummies, and then their dinner is their substantial meal of the day. If my dogs wouldn't KILL ME, I'd cut them down to just one meal for convenience... lol but they won't let that happen and I've figured out a way that works just fine.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Always 2 meals a day.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> Always 2 meals a day for our adult dogs. If feeding kibble, 2 feedings could reduce the chance of bloat; and it just seems like the energy levels would be more consistent.


Same here.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I always have fed my dogs 2 meals a day, except when they were puppies, then it was 3.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Both my Girls get fed twice a day.. Chloe gets 1 cup in the am and 1cup in the pm.. Cedar who is only 10 months gets 2 cups in the am and 2 cups in the pm.. She is way more active then Chloe and needs the extra cup.. 

Before we got Cedar I was only feeding Chloe once a day, 2 cups, but she would eat that one meal all day. She would nibble here and there. But once Cedar came around there was no leaving food down throughout the day! so Chloe got back on a morning and night schedule.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Once a day, usually at bedtime or after our dinner, so they're calm and quiet for the night. I find usually they're too busy during the day to stay quiet for a few hours afterwards, and with the risk of bloat, I'd rather just feed at night before they go to sleep for the night. Sometimes they'll have bones or something during the day, or I rotate who is outside with a bone.

Lana


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

3 times a day - just cause I like to spoil 'em. Unless I decide to fix 'em brunch somedays!!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

amy22 said:


> I always have fed my dogs 2 meals a day, except when they were puppies, then it was 3.


ditto here


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

2 meals a day plus part of his daily ration gets set aside for training treats and /or his nap time kong.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Two meals cos it's easier,on their tummies!.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I Feed twice a day between 7.30/8.00am and 5pm/6pm have always worked on the princible how hungry would I if I only ate once in 24 hours even if I had a huge meal,I know dogs are different but I think cutting the food ration in 2 is better and is less likely to cause bloat and food aggression issues. 
Just my TPW


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I feed my babies at night time after i have eatten my dinner. I do it cause i find it easier for me. They do get bones 2-3 times a week & sometimes treats eg flavoured biscuit bones.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

Darcy get's 1 1/2 cup's twice a day one in the am and one in the pm. Jessi get's the same amount as darcy. Sasha my 9 week old golden girl get's 2 cup's in the am and 2 cup's in the pm but she is high energy as most puppies are.


----------

